# How to embroider patches?



## tattoo dan (Dec 29, 2008)

We finally got the machine up and running good thanks to this forum and it's wonderful members! 

next task...patches....how do we go about them? we have the digitized file, just don't know what material to use for backing or how to trim the edges. hot knife i am guessing...thanks, dan


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm far from the expert, but I've also received a lot of help from the members and the forum here, and have since been able to do good looking patches.

I use Colman and Co.'s patch material, no backing. Embroider the design, sew a single outline stitch where the border will be, unhoop and cut the patch out. Hoop 2-3 layers of Badgemaster, stitch the same outline stitch, stick the patch in that outline (with temp. adhesive), then sew the final satin border stitch. Tear away the excess Badgemaster and dab it with water to wash the rest away.....  That's just how I do it, it's a lot of work, I'm interested in seeing other's methods here.

I just bought Vilene backing and will see how it compares to Badgemaster. Tried the hotknife method (sew the satin border onto the patch instead of cutting the patch out first), let's just say it's harder than it looks.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a pdf "how to" file I can email you. Contact me at [email protected]


----------

